# Cutting teeth



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

When a puppy is cutting their teeth, do they sometimes have diarrhea?

This morning when I took her out at 6:00 her poop was normal.After I left for work my DH took her out and she had a very loose poop.She slept a lot today and ate very little.

Since I have come in she has eaten and had a normal poop and is full of herself. 

I know with my human children they would sometimes have diarrhea when they were teething. Is this normal for puppies?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Teething is tough on pups. Since she's fine now, I bet it was from teething (mine didn't have this problem, was a bit more tired at times though) just keep your eyes on her for other changes. 

I'm sure an expert will post soon with more info


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My puppy had off and on loose poops when he was teething really bad. As his teething has calmed down, he has not had any diarrhea.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Same here- teething was so hard on Stosh but not so bad for his older sister. He lost so many teeth at once that he could hardly chew kibble so I made him some scrambled eggs which he loves! I used Baby Orajel on his gums and he seemed to really appreciate it.


----------



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

She has lost 3 teeth in the last few days. On the lower left side the teeth are only points coming through the gum. Is there something I can do to help her?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake just starting,too. I keep kong in freezer stuffed with meat....(idea from a post here) and he loves it...seems to helps a lot...also frozen bones and an old dish rag...tie a knot in it and wet it, then freeze...


----------



## Nico's Mom (Mar 25, 2010)

So glad to see this thread! I just had Nico at the vet for an answer to off and on loose stools . . . they were impressed with his radiant good health but had no answers for me!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I was just playing w/Jake and noticed blood on his stuffed toy we were playing with! I looked in his mouth and half of a back tooth is missing, the other half is barely attached and he's bleeding....YIKES....
I take it this is normal? His poop has been normal....


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Neither of my puppies ever had runny stool while teething...though very common in human babies. All the acid in the saliva causes runny stool and diaper rash!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake has lost 5 teeth in less then a week. His stool has been normal but he has been very slobbery and his nose seems to be drippy. Also he really gets tired fast and is sleeping a lot.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Uschi's ears flopped down while she was teething. I froze raw whole carrots for teething chews and they loved them. They could move it into all the hard to reach places and the cold really helped.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have also tried frozen apples...


----------



## Overhill (Jul 5, 2010)

*teething*

My pup Thor is teething bad too. Loose stools as well. My vet recommended ice cubes. Thor loves them!!!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Try filling muffin tins with water and put some kibble in it and freeze....they last longer and have little treats in there for them!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Overhill said:


> My pup Thor is teething bad too. Loose stools as well. My vet recommended ice cubes. Thor loves them!!!!


........and when your in-laws come over for dinner, let them fix their own drinks....:laugh:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Try filling muffin tins with water and put some kibble in it and freeze....they last longer and have little treats in there for them!!


I meant to quote this one for the in-laws. oops.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Teething for Dexter has been going fairly well thus far. Seems as if many of his big boy teeth are coming in. One of his molars flew out of one of his towels when I took it out of the dryer last week. I felt so lucky to have found one. I do notice a wet floor when he's lying down, especially after we've been playing with his flirt pole. I'm careful to not do much tugging at all with him. He's not that into it at this point anyway. I'll also notice blood on the white shepherd when they're playing, so I know he's still teething. He loves ice cubes, and he comes running when he hears the freezer door slide open, and I'll toss him an ice cube. I also give him rolled up wet washcloths when I think he wants to chew something soft. His stools are fine but I noticed that sometimes he won't eat all of his food, so I'll hand feed it to him. I supplement kibble with homemade food, so he gets hard and soft for each meal. And I'm waiting for those ears to stand up. They go up for a few moments, both, then one then the other, but don't stay up. He just turned 5 months, so I figure after teething is all done that we'll have erect ears. He's an import, so I don't know how his siblings are faring. But, he comes from good lines, so I'm not expecting issues, but I see so many tiny puppies with erect ears and I want them, too.


----------

